# 1981 Datsun B210 (KA24DE Swap)



## RiftJumpin (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi, guys. I'm new here and own a 1981 Datsun B210. I am looking to successfully swap a KA24DE into my B210. I am aware that the back end will need to be upgraded. Could someone provide me with a source for a complete guide to this swap or possibly get me pointed in the right direction? This will be my 2nd engine swap but, I'd like to get it done the right way this time around rather than running into a million problems due to the lack of seeking knowledge. (Previously swapped a boosted H22A in my CB7 Accord) Thank You!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

